# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie cosponsors resolution to declassify 28 pages of 9/11 report

## tsai3904

Massie spoke at a press conference today regarding the resolution.

----------


## AuH20

It is widely believed that in the late 70s Henry Kissinger arranged a gentleman's agreement with the Saudis specifying that the Saudi sovereign wealth funds would invest in our treasuries and we would in turn purchase their oil. It would make perfect sense why the Bush admin would withhold any incriminating evidence that would threaten this very lucrative relationship.

----------


## vita3

Wikileaks or Snowden should release this.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Maybe now is the time when this can get done?

----------


## tsai3904

21 cosponsors:




> Rep Broun, Paul C. [GA-10] - 3/13/2014 
> Rep Clay, Wm. Lacy [MO-1] - 9/16/2014 
> Rep Coble, Howard [NC-6] - 9/8/2014 
> Rep Doggett, Lloyd [TX-35] - 11/12/2014 
> Rep Duncan, John J., Jr. [TN-2] - 7/31/2014 
> Rep Ellison, Keith [MN-5] - 11/12/2014 
> Rep Green, Gene [TX-29] - 11/12/2014 
> Rep Grimm, Michael G. [NY-11] - 1/31/2014 
> Rep Hastings, Alcee L. [FL-20] - 2/11/2014 
> ...

----------


## randomname

> Maybe now is the time when this can get done?


why now?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> why now?


Maybe the Democrats will want to release it before they lose their majority in Senate. They did it with that CIA report.

----------

